# The Secret World of Words.



## Phoenician Hunter (Aug 4, 2021)

*The Secret World of Words: How the English language is used to control and manipulate you. *

This eBook is an accumulation of around 30 years of my personal research. I have come to the realisation that most of our thoughts, ideas and beliefs are not our own. Throughout this book I hope to demonstrate just how language is and has been used to program your very thoughts and behaviour. I also examine the current cultural climate in the West and what I believe the Great Reset is really about.

This eBook is an easy light read but heavy on the heart. I hope readers will find this interesting and of value especially during these trying times.





Older Version download from post attachment.

New version available on Amazon.


----------



## E.Bearclaw (Aug 4, 2021)

This is a great summary, thanks.

You may be interested in the two videos below. Much supportive of the principle in the book, although coming at it from the point of view of an artist - as opposed to purely a means of control.

Alan Moore on Magic

Alan Moore - Magic


----------



## Seven823One (Aug 4, 2021)

Hello @Phoenician Hunter

I started reading your eBook (thank you for sharing) and got to page 26: Language: the method of communication, either spoken or written.
I have had to pause on that page and share something back.

I also worked on one idea for many years. It was an idea of text streaming. When a text (alphabetic writing) is streamed dynamically, it is no longer looks as "written". The first 10 years I was more concerned with some practical uses of that method and I found none, that would entice people to use it. Ingesting information via a stream is not as fast as reading and requires more efforts. I realized that, by its virtue, when someone needs to extract the meaning from a stream of characters, the brain has to adapt and change. I have been the only guinea pig so far and can attest that the method works.

You can give it a try - there is an app available for iPhones/iPads in Apple store called "Twist a tweet". It supports not only Latin characters, but also Cyrillic, Greek and Hebrew.  Details: Twist-a-Tweet Feel free to PM me if you have questions.


----------



## Phoenician Hunter (Aug 4, 2021)

E.Bearclaw said:


> This is a great summary, thanks.
> 
> You may be interested in the two videos below. Much supportive of the principle in the book, although coming at it from the point of view of an artist - as opposed to purely a means of control.
> 
> ...


Thank you, will have a look.


Seven823One said:


> Hello @Phoenician Hunter
> 
> I started reading your eBook (thank you for sharing) and got to page 26: Language: the method of communication, either spoken or written.
> I have had to pause on that page and share something back.
> ...


Thank you, sounds interesting.


----------



## Jd755 (Aug 4, 2021)

Downloaded your book and remembered his collection of essays.
Kate’s Writings

Particularly this one.
https://kateofgaia.files.wordpress....s-to-phoenix-how-to-guide-by-kate-of-kaea.pdf

Edit
And this one.
https://kateofgaia.files.wordpress.com/2014/02/phoenician-starter-kit-by-kate-of-gaia.pdf


----------



## Lightseeker (Aug 4, 2021)

Excellent work, I am already hooked. This sentence particularly caught my attention, because it is something I have been stating for years:

"
One becomes very emotionally attached to music throughout their lives but *there is a sinister reason why certain
music and artists are heavily financed and promoted by the media and large multinational corporations.*"

Nobody can convince me that popular artists spreading degenerate and destructive ideas are so successful by their own merit or because the music is good. The music is made to be catchy for an audience that has been robbed of any sense of aesthetic sensitivity and are thus more easily manipulated and ultimately ruined by the message in that "music".


----------



## Broken Agate (Aug 4, 2021)

Today's music is truly awful. I know that people have been complaining about music for a long time, but you only have to look at the lyrics to tell how much more degenerate it has become in the last couple of decades. And that's to say nothing of the videos that accompany the music, filled with creepy symbolism and disgusting sexual messages. This is what CHILDREN are listening to, with or without their parents' approval.


----------



## FAELAGUM (Aug 5, 2021)

And that is why you teach them another language than English steering them away from English music. Maybe the Irish or the Japanese language. It is not too late for a change!


----------



## Phoenician Hunter (Aug 5, 2021)

FAELAGUM said:


> And that is why you teach them another language than English steering them away from English music. Maybe the Irish or the Japanese language. It is not too late for a change!


That is the key, it should be Latin, I explain why in the book.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 5, 2021)

Thanks for sharing. 
There is a lot I agree with, only the word "_device_" i think is from vice ("in place of", or "under") like vice-president but according to wiki it means "to divide" 




Broken Agate said:


> This is what CHILDREN


My neighbour puts her very small children in loud hip hop kind of music. 

I can't help thinking with this picture:
Bitcoin 
Edit:
This is by the way a part of something on Dutch LinkedIn about the current corona- vaccin status.
"Wappie" is an umbrella word for everybody opposing or hesistant to the vaccine and it means something like: weird. Lost your way. Conspiracy-theorist. Not a person I like to identify myself with.
Wappie.
That is the other.
_"L'enfer, c'est les autres" _(the hell are the others, because they define who you are)
_
A worrying development on Glasl's escalation ladder.  This *conflict communication model* goes from win-win communication, through win-loss, to a level of only losers.  One of the hallmarks of this* is dehumanization of language use. 
*The other is then no longer a neighbor or colleague, no longer a woman who gives you a kiss in the evening and no longer a parent to worry about.  *The other has become a wappie*.  A mindless, dangerous madman, or perhaps a fascist.  Someone we are afraid of and angry with.  Someone who threatens our sense of security.  Someone who has to go. _


----------



## Ponygirl (Aug 5, 2021)

Phoenician Hunter said:


> *The Secret World of Words: How the English language is used to control and manipulate you. *
> 
> This eBook is an accumulation of around 30 years of my personal research. I have come to the realisation that most of our thoughts, ideas and beliefs are not our own. Throughout this book I hope to demonstrate just how language is and has been used to program your very thoughts and behaviour. I also examine the current cultural climate in the West and what I believe the Great Reset is really about.
> 
> ...


I read your book and loved it. You should make a video of it.


----------



## Phoenician Hunter (Aug 5, 2021)

Ponygirl said:


> I read your book and loved it. You should make a video of it.


Thank you, it was originally meant to be a video, but I require a video editor and a good narrator to do it properly.


----------



## Jd755 (Aug 6, 2021)

Words are just sounds written down and given a recorded meaning. Spells if you like doesn't matter one jot what language is used as each listener forces the sound made by the speaker into an alphabet they have been taught and in doing so any actual true meaning used by the speaker is lost.


----------



## Phoenician Hunter (Aug 6, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> Words are just sounds written down and given a recorded meaning. Spells if you like doesn't matter one jot what language is used as each listener forces the sound made by the speaker into an alphabet they have been taught and in doing so any actual true meaning used by the speaker is lost.


No I don’t agree. Different languages (words) have a different vibration (frequency). Languages are like operating systems they are not all the same, they provide different functions and abilities. This can clearly be seen when comparing a simple nomadic language compared with a highly developed language like Latin or English. This is explained in the book.


----------



## Jd755 (Aug 6, 2021)

Phoenician Hunter said:


> This is explained in the book.


I'm not looking for agreement and I am reading your book.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 6, 2021)

I like Noorwegian and platDeutsch sounds.
I don't like the sound of most Spanish (I can't listen to Money Heist/ casa de ) and Portugese.

This is also in my opinion inspirational:
The unspeakable world


----------



## Citezenship (Aug 7, 2021)

One phrase has been bugging me for quite some time,

"Money makes the world go round"

This phrase, or collection of spells is as old as the hills, I think it is interpreted by most as the reason for rotation yet I believe it is trying to hide a truth in plane sleight, that it is commercialism/corporatism that makes our world round(shape), clever buggers they are.

I look foreword to reading this work, thank you.


----------



## Maxine (Aug 27, 2021)

Thank God English is not my native language in that sense, atleast i don't think in it most of the time, and btw speaking from the perspective of my native language (Russiаn) i've always perceived English as very 'confined' language, in Russian for example you can express your emotions easily without thinking about what words you need to use most of the time, you can just make up your own words or 'tweak' existing ones and mash it all together and between and everybody will still understand what you are talking about, but in English it's near impossible to do that, and even if it is, most people won't even get what you are talking about unless they will focus on words you used.


----------



## FAELAGUM (Aug 27, 2021)

Maxine said:


> Thank God English is not my native language in that sense, atleast i don't think in it most of the time, and btw speaking from the perspective of my native language (Russiаn) i've always perceived English as very 'confined' language, in Russian for example you can express your emotions easily without thinking about what words you need to use most of the time, you can just make up your own words or 'tweak' existing ones and mash it all together and between and everybody will still understand what you are talking about, but in English it's near impossible to do that, and even if it is, most people won't even get what you are talking about unless they will focus on words you used.



Yes! I agree. Russian is a much more fluid language where you can shape endings and make sense. While English is so confined people will kind of judge you if you try making your own English. Real snobbish!


----------



## Phoenician Hunter (Aug 28, 2021)

Maxine said:


> Thank God English is not my native language in that sense, atleast i don't think in it most of the time, and btw speaking from the perspective of my native language (Russiаn) i've always perceived English as very 'confined' language, in Russian for example you can express your emotions easily without thinking about what words you need to use most of the time, you can just make up your own words or 'tweak' existing ones and mash it all together and between and everybody will still understand what you are talking about, but in English it's near impossible to do that, and even if it is, most people won't even get what you are talking about unless they will focus on words you used.


The English language was purposely developed for the sinister objective of physical and mental world domination and financial control.


----------



## huskofahuman (Aug 28, 2021)

Phoenician Hunter said:


> *The Secret World of Words: How the English language is used to control and manipulate you. *
> 
> This eBook is an accumulation of around 30 years of my personal research. I have come to the realisation that most of our thoughts, ideas and beliefs are not our own. Throughout this book I hope to demonstrate just how language is and has been used to program your very thoughts and behaviour. I also examine the current cultural climate in the West and what I believe the Great Reset is really about.
> 
> ...


Thank you, I like your name btw!


----------



## Jd755 (Aug 28, 2021)

Phoenician Hunter said:


> The English language was purposely developed for the sinister objective of physical and mental world domination and financial control.


Wowsers!!!
So does that mean that before English was invented the world (whatever one deems that to be) was a very different place?
What about the religions, the secret societies, the nations, etc. Were none of these required for world domination or was it just the language all by itself?
What language(s) were the people of the world speaking prior to the invention of English and why were they binned?
Please don't say we all spoke Bulgarian!
Who invented English?

Edit to add missing words "of the".


----------



## Phoenician Hunter (Aug 29, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> Wowsers!!!
> So does that mean that before English was invented the world (whatever one deems that to be) was a very different place?
> What about the religions, the secret societies, the nations, etc. Were none of these required for world domination or was it just the language all by itself?
> What language(s) were the people of the world speaking prior to the invention of English and why were they binned?
> ...


I believe Latin was the dominant political, scientific and religious language right up to the 1800s. English was developed and pushed to replace it and move us towards a new (material economic based) world reality. I believe English was developed by the priest and merchant classes-families (Phoenician, Hebrew, Venetian, Genoese). Don’t think in terms of nationality-race, nations are a modern concept.


----------



## Jd755 (Aug 29, 2021)

Phoenician Hunter said:


> I believe Latin was the dominant political, scientific and religious language right up to the 1800s. English was developed and pushed to replace it and move us towards a new (material economic based) world reality. I believe English was developed by the priest and merchant classes-families (Phoenician, Hebrew, Venetian, Genoese).


Thanks for that. I didn't realise they were beliefs. 
So you have no idea what was spoken by 'the common people', to quote a phrase, prior to English being invented?
Nor how the inventors of English were able to usurp or subjugate the existing language?


----------



## ThreeEyedRaven (Aug 29, 2021)

I thoroughly enjoyed reading your book. I think it was a great compilation of the many ways the English language twists out spells for us in our day to day lives. A close look into our language can help to understand the way our world is being shaped. Once you have eyes that see it begins to show the spells that we have been placed under just by communicating.

Jordan Maxwell does a good job of explaining some of these words in his speeches. This clip is a wonderful insight into maritime law and the twisting of our language, that I think is relevant to the discussion.


----------



## Phoenician Hunter (Aug 30, 2021)

ThreeEyedRaven said:


> I thoroughly enjoyed reading your book. I think it was a great compilation of the many ways the English language twists out spells for us in our day to day lives. A close look into our language can help to understand the way our world is being shaped. Once you have eyes that see it begins to show the spells that we have been placed under just by communicating.
> 
> Jordan Maxwell does a good job of explaining some of these words in his speeches. This clip is a wonderful insight into maritime law and the twisting of our language, that I think is relevant to the discussion.



Thank you. Yes I have borrowed a lot from Jordan.


----------



## alltheleaves (Aug 31, 2021)

Phoenician Hunter said:


> *The Secret World of Words: How the English language is used to control and manipulate you. *
> 
> This eBook is an accumulation of around 30 years of my personal research. I have come to the realisation that most of our thoughts, ideas and beliefs are not our own. Throughout this book I hope to demonstrate just how language is and has been used to program your very thoughts and behaviour. I also examine the current cultural climate in the West and what I believe the Great Reset is really about.
> 
> ...


can you put your book on wetransfer or attach it here. wix wont work on my browserrrrr.


Maxine said:


> Thank God English is not my native language in that sense, atleast i don't think in it most of the time, and btw speaking from the perspective of my native language (Russiаn) i've always perceived English as very 'confined' language, in Russian for example you can express your emotions easily without thinking about what words you need to use most of the time, you can just make up your own words or 'tweak' existing ones and mash it all together and between and everybody will still understand what you are talking about, but in English it's near impossible to do that, and even if it is, most people won't even get what you are talking about unless they will focus on words you used.


You CAN tweak and play with English but the dictioneers, the dictators of the language (guage is to measure, as in to rule) persuade you via Spelling Be's and other dogmatic instruction to stay in the box.

Latin was taught until the 1970s in the US schools.

It's one of the ways out.

Here's the 350mb pdf of the 1968 Oxford Latin English Dictionary


----------



## Phoenician Hunter (Aug 31, 2021)

Phoenician Hunter said:


> The English language was purposely developed for the sinister objective of physical and mental world domination and financial control.





alltheleaves said:


> can you put your book on wetransfer or attach it here. wix wont work on my browserrrrr.
> 
> You CAN tweak and play with English but the dictioneers, the dictators of the language (guage is to measure, as in to rule) persuade you via Spelling Be's and other dogmatic instruction to stay in the box.
> 
> ...


Yes Latin is definitely the way out!


----------



## Jd755 (Aug 31, 2021)

alltheleaves said:


> can you put your book on wetransfer or attach it here. wix wont work on my browserrrrr.


Right click the link on the wix site and click "save link as" and it will download to your device which you can then open with your devices pdf reader.



alltheleaves said:


> It's one of the ways out.





Phoenician Hunter said:


> Yes Latin is definitely the way out!


Way out of what?


----------



## alltheleaves (Aug 31, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> Right click the link on the wix site and click "save link as" and it will download to your device which you can then open with your devices pdf reader.
> 
> 
> 
> Way out of what?


Wix is an angram for sux. The page doesn't load. 

But thanks for the "save as" advice. You learn something new every day.

Oh. Way out of the* B O X*


----------



## Nezumi (Aug 31, 2021)

Will deffo find sometime to read the book! appreciated.


Phoenician Hunter said:
The English language was purposely developed for the sinister objective of physical and mental world domination and financial control.

From what I have seen English was made as a "spell language" , apparently its easier to cast "spells" in english than  others.
You cast "spells" without even realising , for example if you say " I love you" to someone it carries a certain positive vibration and the one reciving the info  can "feel" the meaning, for "I hate you" is the same except obvisouly a negative energy/vibration, this could be known as white and black magic on a basic level.

The Power of Etymology: Using Grammar to Cast Spells and the Secrets of Spelling - Youtube vid



as we know the "controllers" like to delude us by telling opposite the same can be seen in modern english, some words are purposely the opposite meaning of thier true etomology.

 eg. Friend,

Old English freond "one attached to another by feelings of personal regard and preference," from Proto-Germanic *frijōjands "lover, friend" (source also of Old Norse frændi, Old Danish frynt, Old Frisian friund, Dutch vriend, Middle High German friunt, German Freund, Gothic frijonds "friend"), from PIE *priy-ont-, "loving," present-participle form of root *pri- "to love."

Meaning "a Quaker" (a member of the Society of Friends) is from 1670s. Feond ("fiend," originally "enemy") and freond often were paired alliteratively in Old English; both are masculine agent nouns derived from present participle of verbs, but they are not directly related to one another (see fiend).


fiend
Old English feond "enemy, foe, adversary," originally present participle of feogan "to hate," from Proto-Germanic *fijand- "hating, hostile" (source also of Old Frisian fiand "enemy," Old Saxon fiond, Middle Dutch viant, Dutch vijand "enemy," Old Norse fjandi, Old High German fiant, Gothic fijands), from suffixed form of PIE root *pe(i)- "to hurt" (source also of Sanskrit pijati "reviles, scorns;" Avestan paman-, name of a skin disease; Greek pema "disaster, sorrow, misery, woe;" Gothic faian "to blame").

*As spelling suggests, the word originally was the opposite of friend *(n.). Both are from the active participles of the Germanic verbs for "to love" and "to hate." Boutkan says the "fiend" word was a Germanic analogical formation from the "friend" word. According to Bammesberger ["English Etymology"], "The long vowel in FIEND is regular. In FRIEND the vowel has been shortened; perhaps the shortening is due to compounds like FRIENDSHIP, in which the consonant group (-nds-) regularly caused shortening of the preceeding long vowel."

thoughts?

Phoenician Hunter said:
Yes Latin is definitely the way out! 

The ancient languagess are all written to vibrate at a positive frequency when spoken, latin sanskirt and many more


----------



## Phoenician Hunter (Aug 31, 2021)

Nezumi said:


> Will deffo find sometime to read the book! appreciated.
> 
> 
> Phoenician Hunter said:
> ...


Very interesting, thank you for your thoughts. You are definitely on the right track and I believe you will get a lot out of reading the book.


kd-755 said:


> Right click the link on the wix site and click "save link as" and it will download to your device which you can then open with your devices pdf reader.
> 
> 
> 
> Way out of what?


Out of this current world reality (program). I explain this in the book.


alltheleaves said:


> Wix is an angram for sux. The page doesn't load.
> 
> But thanks for the "save as" advice. You learn something new every day.
> 
> Oh. Way out of the* B O X*


I have attached it here.


----------



## Jd755 (Aug 31, 2021)

alltheleaves said:


> Wix is an angram for sux. The page doesn't load.


Here is the direct link to the download. By passes the wix/sux site completely.

PDF


alltheleaves said:


> Oh. Way out of the* B O X*



What are you on about?
What BOX?
Or does it mean spell BOOKS?


Phoenician Hunter said:


> Out of this current world reality (program).


Thank you. 
I will skip ahead in the book and have a read.
Cannot wait to get the key to the cell door.


----------



## GreenBunny87 (Aug 31, 2021)

ThreeEyedRaven said:


>



I'm demanding a raise


----------



## Jd755 (Aug 31, 2021)

> Latin develops the intellectual powers of the mind in the same way as math. Both form the mind to accuracy, logical thinking and problem solving. It is formation, not information. Modern languages like English lack this structure, form, and logical order. Latin allows you the ability to see the function of each part of speech and its role in our language.



That's me stuffed then. Cannot 'do maths' neither can I read or speak La Tin or even Jive!
Although I can do a bit of rhyming slang on occasions.



> Don’t indulge and support their systems, especially mainstream television, films, news,radio, internet and books.


Doesn't leave much to be honest does it.



> Be mindful and take responsibilty for what your children are taught in school


The state is responsible for what children get indoctrinated with in school not parents. Parental input into teaching is non existent. I'm sure you are aware of this.



> The most advantageous at this time would be to re-introduce classical Latin into our education curriculum.


Won't happen will it if it has been deliberately erased by they who control the system. They are hardly going to put something that provides the key to escaping the reality as you suggest back into a system of education/learning/indoctrination are they.



> Change the program (language), speak differently.


Better yet. Stop playing the game. Written English and spoken English are two different languages. Spoken English is sounds given meaning by the ears of a mind conversant in those sounds. Written English is Legalese. I used to think there was English writing and Legalese writing but as far as I can tell at this moment written English is in reality Legalese. They look alike but hold totally different meaning.
For those that don't know Legalese looks like written English the 'spell ins' are the same but the dictionary as in the Book of Definition as it is better known is very different.
I don't know but suspect that Latin is no different in that respect. Spoken Latin, if it were ever spoken in everyday use and simply no way to know and it is not used anywhere today is just sounds given meaning by a mind conversant in those sounds and written Latin is Legalese.

I live next door to people who come from Sri Lanka and they speak Tamil. They regard themselves as the oldest humans on earth. Not the specific people living next door but Tamils in general. I have not the slightest clue what the sounds they make when they speak mean. Not one iota and it just sounds to me like incoherent very fast and often clipped babble.
Their written Tamil seems to be from another dimension entirely.
I have never looked into anything Tamil beyond a few things about their physical location and their struggles with the Sinhalese people let alone their language but as far as I can tell I see no way that their language came to replace Latin in their part of the world.

Seems to me this Latin to English is a very specific thing and I see from your credited people you mention John Harris and Jordan Maxwell. I must confess the way Jordan Maxwell speaks does my head in to to quote a phrase and consequently I haven't listened to much he has had to say but I literally devoured John Harris talks on mp3/mp4's till he died and he did make some sense to me, I see a lot of his stuff in your e-book, which lead me to Veronica Chapman who opened up even more doors and then got distracted by Rob Menard and Michael O'Bernicia then found Kate of Gaia who all but turned my brain to mush. However although it took me a couple of years of diving in and leaving alone Kates writings/essays and listening to hours and hours and hours of her radio show sharing my thoughts and insights with two good 'cyber friends' on a long dead forum eventually a picture emerged of how  I am the author of my reality as you, dear reader are yours.

Probably more than was needed for this thread but there you go.

Latin maybe the key to the cell door maybe not. Though how you would get to turn that key let alone find the lock is something I cannot figure out. I did give a link to Kates writings if anyone is interested and her radio shows were archived on blogtalk radio and here's the link to them. They are very sweary, very ranty, very argumentative and she is on many quite literally all over the place for a lot of them especially the critical mass shows where she was "figuring shit out"  but once one 'tunes in' things start to real eyes. Some may even be on de utube.

Crticalmassradio
Legalnamefraudradio

All that is required is a leap of faith.


----------



## alltheleaves (Sep 1, 2021)

alltheleaves said:


> can you put your book on wetransfer or attach it here. wix wont work on my browserrrrr.
> 
> You CAN tweak and play with English but the dictioneers, the dictators of the language (guage is to measure, as in to rule) persuade you via Spelling Be's and other dogmatic instruction to stay in the box.
> 
> ...


Fascinating how "one of the ways out" in the context of dogmatic English instruction morphed into: the "only way out, the key" etc....and then disregarded as it has no influence on the Sri Lankan language battle. All in the space of one page here.

And our IQs are higher.

Imagine the daily mental confusement inflicted on and experienced by the huddled masses.

Or not.


----------



## Jd755 (Sep 1, 2021)

alltheleaves said:


> "one of the ways out" in the context of dogmatic English instruction





alltheleaves said:


> Way out of the* B O X*



Ill have a bash at running with your contention that Latin is "one of the ways out" "of the box".
It would appear from the above quote that "the box" is "dogmatic English instruction".
There is the frame of reference.
Having been through a UK state Education from the ages of 5 to 16 in the sixties and seventies. Infant then Primary school from 5 to 10 and Grammar school from 10-16
At the primary school I had a "say your name in French" lesson or two and were also taught some French words which I cannot recall but it was just a few lessons of French speaking and writing.
At the Grammar school the languages taught were English, French and Russian, although I was not taught the latter, I can assure you the language used to teach was overwhelmingly English. Latin words and phrases were common place in the sciences, art, mathematics and English literature but that is all they were. Latin as a language be it spoken or written was not taught.

So in the context of the frame of reference I have been subjected to a dogmatic English instruction during my schooling which did not include the Latin language. I am therefore indoctrinated.

Thee e-book written by Phoenician hunter has this to say;
_(Not all in one text block like this they are interspersed with imagery and quotations.)_



> How do we break from the words spells dominating our world.
> Change the program (language), speak differently.
> The most advantageous at this time would be to re-introduce classical Latin into our education curriculum.
> Latin provides the necessary missing component in modern education
> ...



Ergo if one learns Latin in spoken and written form one can change their world as they can then deconstruct the English words which through a dogmatic English instruction have indoctrinated the minds of billions.
I say their world not the world simply because to me the world doesn't require any of us to do anything it carries on regardless.

Also from the e-book;


> This book has been intentionally written not to overwhelm the reader with vast amounts of text or historical data.
> Its purpose is for the reader to explore a deeper (hidden) level of understanding of common words which are frequently heard and spoken in our daily lives.
> 
> Throughout this book I hope to demonstrate just how language is and has been used to program your very thoughts and behavior..
> ...



Approved definitions in other words. Who approved these definitions and why is not known.
As I wrote earlier there are different dictionaries that give different meanings to the same written word. The author alludes to using multiple English dictionaries.
In the English dictionaries there is a variety of definitions all broadly similar in wording but with subtle differences.  a quick search of online dictionaries will show this to be true and a reading of hard copy dictionaries if available will also show this to be true.
There is no definitive English Dictionary ergo no definitive meaning for any written English word.
Words used in spoken English are given meaning by the words used and the people in earshot of the sounds being spoken. The person doing the speaking can intend a completely different meaning to their sounds "lost in translation" being the appropriate phrase.

Not to distil the e-book, everyone even slightly interested should have a read of it, here is the  fundamental at least for me.



> Magic as I have come to understand it, is the use of speaking a series of words – which when combined become spellings (spells). It’s that simple



I too have discovered this through personal experience and the personal experience of others related to me. The entirety of the system in place right now is utterly dependent on this simple truth.

I happen to have a dictionary or two from the 1940's and one from the 1800's though the date of that one is missing and the definitions of many, but by no means all, words in there are very different to the ones in use today.
Dictionaries are spell books literally books of spells. There are Latin dictionaries and they too are spell books.
The purpose of a dictionary is to spell *bind* the mind of the reader or the mind of the person listening to another deliver the spell/definition .
When someone is said to be spell bound in dogmatic English instruction it is describing someone so awestruck by something else they attend to nothing other than the thing that binds them.

The fact dictionaries exist at all shows you how vital it is to bind the meaning of the written word as tightly as possible which in turn binds the mind. Sounds cannot be so bound as they are ephemeral.

I have not and likely never will learn Latin be it spoken or written. Whether it is a way out of dogmatic English instruction is something a Latin speaker and writer would have to come along and say yay or nay. As it is I cannot see such a person in this thread nor on this forum although with there being so many reading members and so few contributing members that may be too broad a statement but in any case until one turns up and writes out their experience I am where I am.

If Latin is but one of "the ways our of a "dogmatic English instruction" "Box"then there has to be other ways out  Anyone have any others to add in here as if the rhetoric and the propaganda (a proper gander meaning to have  a good look at something and also meaning an adult male goose not a sub adult male goose, bloody English double spells) are any guide of the direction of travel the box lid is closing if it hasn't already closed.

Try looking at a Legal dictionary and the definitions it serves up for "common" English words. Then realise passing the Bar simply means being licensed to PRACTICE law. Then realise there is common and legal 'law' and 'lore'. Common is found in sound Legal is found in writing.

And I didn't mention Tamil once.
Oh bugger!!

Edit to fix the inevitable typos.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Sep 1, 2021)

I was taught Latin at school where I was also taught that modern English is a mixture of many different languages, that it is something constantly developing and changing and has always been so - try reading Chaucer. This is the same for all languages - except Latin of course, as it's a dead language.

So, not only is England the satanic force behind the 'Evil Empire', but now even the language is that of total manipulation and control. Latin is the language of the Roman Catholic Church - probably the greatest manipulating and controlling organisation the world has ever seen. It didn't do much to develop their finer senses did it? In fact, many people believe that Latin was a cipher intended to facilitate confidential coded communication and never meant to be spoken. Perhaps, like the Cyrillic alphabet, it was developed by a bunch of monks to corner the market in written communication and recorded documentation.

As for casting spells, it isn't the words it's the intention behind them that counts, the same goes for any other ritualistic 'props'. Anyway, the most powerful ritual magic uses a language known as 'Enochian', which isn't English at all.



kd-755 said:


> Whether it is a way out of dogmatic English instruction is something a Latin speaker and writer would have to come along and say yay or nay. As it is I cannot see such a person in this thread nor on this forum



I know of one - @Silveryou


----------



## Jd755 (Sep 1, 2021)

Will Scarlet said:


> I know of one - @Silveryou


Oh thank you kind sir.

No one knows the intent of another, one can only guess.

I just had a brain thingy fire and remembered this from the old days.
SH Archive - Latin Language: alternate translation

Seems relevant


----------



## Silveryou (Sep 1, 2021)

Will Scarlet said:


> I know of one - @Silveryou


Well I'm not a Latin speaker. But I can 'easily' find roots etc. since I had a Latin education many years ago and Italian borrows a lot from it.


Will Scarlet said:


> As for casting spells, it isn't the words it's the intention behind them that counts, the same goes for any other ritualistic 'props'. Anyway, the most powerful ritual magic uses a language known as 'Enochian', which isn't English at all.


About the word casting, it is easy to say that Italian is an eeevil language too. Coincidentally in another thread I mentioned the famous verse spoken by Caesar on the Rubicon: "Alea _iacta _est" - "The die is _cast"_. The word _iactus _or _jactus _is apparently the base for _casting._ But Italian has apparently changed its meaning too. In fact we also have a word directly derived from iactus/jactus which is _iettatore_:
'person to whom superstition attributes the power to exercise jinx, that is, to bring bad luck.' Isn't it the equivalent to 'cast-speller'?


----------



## E.Bearclaw (Sep 1, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> Here is the direct link to the download. By passes the wix/sux site completely.
> 
> PDF
> 
> ...


I read this as cellar door initially. Which is frequently cited as the most phonaesthetically pleasing two words in the English language.

Phonaesthetics - Wikipedia

Cell door is slightly less pleasing though. It is interesting to note how two ever so slightly different words sound similar yet one is notably less pleasing on the ear and is perhaps a testament to the beauty of the spoken word. 

I think as per the example of 'i love you' or 'I hate you' it is a bit simplistic to write off (pun) the hole language (see what I did there) as bad. Personally I think it may have more weighted bad but ultimately I think it is still how the user uses it. The same with all drugs. Speaking of drugs, baring a few differences:

One could argue that the definition of drugs is similar to the effect language can have - per your book.

"a medicine or other substance which has a physiological effect when ingested or otherwise introduced into the body"

You consider phonaesthetics through your discussion of sounds and plants and the works of Emoto. When working through them and considering the sounds of the words disattached from the meaning.

To go back to the words 'cellar door'. It is also said that the words become more 'pleasing' when they are disassociated from their meaning, via spelling. Selador for instance becomes more pleasing. Of course this is subjective. I certainly thing Selador is a better name for a band than Cellar door . 

As such what I think this means for the discussion on 'intent' is that perhaps casting requires intent, but intent can be associated with meaning, and perhaps it is the case that the language itself imbues a meaning / intent upon the user. Or at least frames within the user a meaning. Perhaps in the difference between the spoken word and the written word. It shouldn't also be forgotten that any users intent is framed by the restrictive nature of language. Like if you are an English speaker it is very hard to think outside of the English tongue. Or in a way drug the user into having a physiological effect.


----------



## Silveryou (Sep 1, 2021)

E.Bearclaw said:


> It is also said that the words become more 'pleasing' when they are disassociated from their meaning, via spelling.


I think a huge component of English (the language) music success around the world is due to the fact that for most people the meaning behind the songs is totally obscure or at least not immediate.


----------



## FAELAGUM (Sep 1, 2021)

I don't think latin is the way out since it is not a popular language that many is speaking. The way out would rather be a popular language that many are using and facilitate their own country and land for example Japanese and Irish. Welsh could be a way out too, since you become that population when speaking their language and start thinking in their words with them. Maybe there are many latin thinkers. I do not know since I do not master latin.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Sep 1, 2021)

Silveryou said:


> I think a huge component of English (the language) music success around the world is due to the fact that for most people the meaning behind the songs is totally obscure or at least not immediate.



The magnificent Cocteau Twins (who are Scottish, not English) built their whole career on lyrics that were chosen for their sound rather than their meaning - like just another instrument.


----------



## Silveryou (Sep 1, 2021)

Silveryou said:


> About the word casting, it is easy to say that Italian is an eeevil language too. Coincidentally in another thread I mentioned the famous verse spoken by Caesar on the Rubicon: "Alea _iacta _est" - "The die is _cast"_. The word _iactus _or _jactus _is apparently the base for _casting._ But Italian has apparently changed its meaning too. In fact we also have a word directly derived from iactus/jactus which is _iettatore_:
> 'person to whom superstition attributes the power to exercise jinx, that is, to bring bad luck.' Isn't it the equivalent to 'cast-speller'?


I have to rectify because 'to cast' is probably derived from Old Norse 'kasta', with the same meaning of the Latin 'iacere'. But this means that both the English cast-speller and the Italian iettatore acquired their meaning independently one from the other and, in the case of English, without Latin influence.


----------



## alltheleaves (Sep 1, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> Ill have a bash at running with your contention that Latin is "one of the ways out" "of the box".
> It would appear from the above quote that "the box" is "dogmatic English instruction".
> There is the frame of reference.
> Having been through a UK state Education from the ages of 5 to 16 in the sixties and seventies. Infant then Primary school from 5 to 10 and Grammar school from 10-16
> ...


I broadly concur. I too have written a book on language, referencing Black's Law Dictionary on occasion.

As for your schooling. The 1100-1400 norman period created a caste system where the French word denoted higher class. Petite vs small. As an example.

Perhaps the tower of babel story about seperating people thru language has allegorical validity.

For english speakers being aware of some of the latin, french, saxon and greek etymologies enhances a deeper comprehension of the meaning of a word or phrase. Hopefully as a way to alleviate our ignorance of the sad facts of our sentence within this conquered matrix...

Green language. Language of the birds. Twilight language. Key phrases for further research though time is short.

The trump card was misplayed and now we seem to be biding our time as darkness approaches.


----------



## Citezenship (Sep 1, 2021)

alltheleaves said:


> The trump card was misplayed and now we seem to be biding our time as darkness approaches.


Ha, you say biding, I say Biden....


----------



## alltheleaves (Sep 1, 2021)

Citezenship said:


> Ha, you say biding, I say Biden....


Lets call the whole thing off


----------



## Will Scarlet (Sep 1, 2021)

alltheleaves said:


> Green language. Language of the birds. Twilight language. Key phrases for further research though time is short.



Not forgetting the true Cabala as defined by Fulcanelli.


----------



## push4more (Sep 2, 2021)

Don't forget the secret world of "images". Around 5 years ago I scanned an article about a startup that planned to create a general purpose artificial intelligence using only "images" and not programming languages. Personally, our minds startup up as infantile smart cookies with something like images/pictures and then only our images transmute into our words.  It might be a sentence like "parsnips won't compute" is backpropagated with 10 terabytes of brain cell network images.


----------



## Jd755 (Sep 2, 2021)

push4more said:


> Don't forget the secret world of "images".


Read the book. On page 2 it says this.



> This book has been intentionally written not to overwhelm the reader with vast amounts of text or historical data.
> Its purpose is for the reader to explore a deeper (hidden) level of understanding of common words which are frequently heard and spoken in our daily lives. It is also prudent to take the time to carefully observe the imagery presented, they have been deliberately selected and are equally important as the words connected to them.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Sep 2, 2021)

alltheleaves said:


> As for your schooling. The 1100-1400 norman period created a caste system where the French word denoted higher class.



You fail to mention that the same Normans also conquered Sicily and southern Italy during this time period. Your use of language above gives a false impression of the situation, imo. The Normans with their attendant Jews and other allies from different areas of France, were a 'mafiosi' who did not rule by consent, but through force of arms, intimidation and frequent displays of brutality and terror.

What this created was a 'them and us' situation rather than a caste system. The Norman elite or Mafia, had no interest in communicating with the natives, whom they regarded as livestock to be exploited. Therefore the language issue had no bearing on the situations in England, Sicily or southern Italy.

However, I notice you don't claim that the French word also denoted  higher class in Sicily or southern Italy - only in England.


----------



## push4more (Sep 3, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> Read the book. On page 2 it says this.




I agree but images could be their foundation underneath our words above.  The everyday images might also be a more "elevated" set than the foundation images. That's just a guess.


----------



## alltheleaves (Sep 5, 2021)

Will Scarlet said:


> You fail to mention that the same Normans also conquered Sicily and southern Italy during this time period. Your use of language above gives a false impression of the situation, imo. The Normans with their attendant Jews and other allies from different areas of France, were a 'mafiosi' who did not rule by consent, but through force of arms, intimidation and frequent displays of brutality and terror.
> 
> What this created was a 'them and us' situation rather than a caste system. The Norman elite or Mafia, had no interest in communicating with the natives, whom they regarded as livestock to be exploited. Therefore the language issue had no bearing on the situations in England, Sicily or southern Italy.
> 
> However, I notice you don't claim that the French word also denoted  higher class in Sicily or southern Italy - only in England.


The British collaborators with the Normans would pass down the "higher class" sentiment of the use of French. Until fairly recently, French was the international language. Italian ambassadors probably spoke it.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Sep 5, 2021)

alltheleaves said:


> The British collaborators with the Normans



British collaboration, as you call it, was achieved through coercion, blackmail and the taking of hostages. No doubt the same was true for the Italian and Sicilian collaborators.


----------



## Phoenician Hunter (Sep 23, 2021)

I just wanted to add this interesting translation that was recently brought to my attention. It's another example of how important understanding Latin is to unlocking their word spells.


----------



## Jd755 (Sep 23, 2021)

And another.


----------



## yoxdo (Sep 26, 2021)

Phoenician Hunter said:


> No I don’t agree. Different languages (words) have a different vibration (frequency). Languages are like operating systems they are not all the same, they provide different functions and abilities. This can clearly be seen when comparing a simple nomadic language compared with a highly developed language like Latin or English. This is explained in the book.


I read the book and you really didn’t discuss frequency only maybe two slides which didn’t really explain much then you went off into Maxwell land.


----------



## Phoenician Hunter (Sep 28, 2021)

yoxdo said:


> I read the book and you really didn’t discuss frequency only maybe two slides which didn’t really explain much then you went off into Maxwell land.


I feel slightly aggrieved by your comment. Firstly I am quite aware of the importance of frequency, I did not believe it necessary for the purpose of my message to dedicate any more pages to it in my book. Topics touched upon in the book can and should be researched further by the reader if they so please. I cannot cover everything in-depth as I will not be able to give it the attention it deserves. Secondly, although I have problems with some of the things Maxwell reveals his knowledge on maritime law is accurate and verifiable by many independent sources. It’s prudent to focus on the message not the messenger.


----------



## _harris (Oct 8, 2021)

FAELAGUM said:


> Yes! I agree. Russian is a much more fluid language where you can shape endings and make sense. While English is so confined people will kind of judge you if you try making your own English. Real snobbish!


For me, that's really not the case, I'm very free and wandering with my use of language, and making words with parts of other words to describe stuff is very natural to me  and add in some bits of other languages... I have a lot of fun with words! (terrible at writing though ahha)

I think maybe just a lot of English speaking folks are too rigid with their use of language, and not so imaginative? 
Please don't tar us all with the same brush


----------



## Roxy (Dec 2, 2021)

Phoenician Hunter said:


> *The Secret World of Words: How the English language is used to control and manipulate you. *
> 
> This eBook is an accumulation of around 30 years of my personal research. I have come to the realisation that most of our thoughts, ideas and beliefs are not our own. Throughout this book I hope to demonstrate just how language is and has been used to program your very thoughts and behaviour. I also examine the current cultural climate in the West and what I believe the Great Reset is really about.
> 
> ...


Apologies, I can't find your ebook with the link on wixsite, am I missing it ?


----------



## Blackdiamond (Dec 2, 2021)

This isnt really a reply to the post, but it is a question about these words till i can get a thread about going. No better place to ask then here:

Etruscans
𐌓𐌀𐌔𐌄𐌍𐌍𐌀
_Rasenna

These people, can they be connected to any other Rus (modern big Russia would be many small Rus forgotten + Siberia etc.) 

Are they the same family as the basques? The names of places languages and peoples sure look to be the same. 
And for you that do not the aboriginal Tuscans, they were wiped out in the reset that Rome thrived up on. ? 

they built some pyramid structure and there seems to be some starforts under the cultural layer


_


----------



## Safranek (Dec 2, 2021)

Blackdiamond said:


> This isnt really a reply to the post, but it is a question about these words till i can get a thread about going. No better place to ask then here:
> 
> Etruscans
> 𐌓𐌀𐌔𐌄𐌍𐌍𐌀
> ...



In the course of research I have been doing for a couple of threads, I came upon this article with a good bit of info regarding the Etruscans with resources to follow up on.

The Etruscan Civilization


----------



## space966 (Dec 2, 2021)

It is impossible to sing in Latin.
All languages appeared at once after Babylon tower.
English, as international language, maybe had additional workout.


----------



## ThomasGledstanes (Dec 2, 2021)

When I was at school there was a push to do a Higher in English if you planned to go to university, we were told if you didn't do it you would never be accepted by universities! Weirdly, our key text was in Scots (I couldn't understand a word of it as my family are English not Scottish), and my teacher could never explain how it showed our English knowledge! I've always had an interest in etymology so studied both Latin and Ancient Greek, plus several modern languages. As a child I found French easier than English, in fact when tired until I was about 16 I found it easier to communicate in (write and speak) than English, but have no French family.


----------



## Justtheg (Dec 4, 2021)

I keep seeing people pondering whether or not people ever spoke Latin. They speak Latin in Norway as their native language.


----------



## Phoenician Hunter (Dec 4, 2021)

Apologies, I can't find your ebook with the link on wixsite, am I missing it ?



Roxy said:


> Apologies, I can't find your ebook with the link on wixsite, am I missing it ?


Apologies for the late reply, I do not frequent this site as often as I would like. I have removed the wixsite page as I have now published the final, updated edition on amazon. The Secret World of Words: How the English language is used to control and manipulate you. - Kindle edition by Of Peace, Noble. Religion & Spirituality Kindle eBooks @ Amazon.com.

I initially posted it here for the benefit of SH members and to gather some feedback to my work. I also wanted to help fund an additional book – a sequel which expands on the original ideas and exposes the people/groups behind the language manipulation – what I refer to as the spell-casters or word smiths.

There is still currently an older PDF version of the eBook on page 2 of this thread for you to download.


----------



## ThomasGledstanes (Dec 5, 2021)

Justtheg said:


> I keep seeing people pondering whether or not people ever spoke Latin. They speak Latin in Norway as their native language.


Have you come across the Romansh language of Switzerland (their 4th official language)? It's one that I'm curious about with the ideas of stolen history.


----------



## CurvedBullet (Dec 8, 2021)

Phoenician Hunter said:


> *The Secret World of Words: How the English language is used to control and manipulate you. *
> 
> This eBook is an accumulation of around 30 years of my personal research. I have come to the realisation that most of our thoughts, ideas and beliefs are not our own. Throughout this book I hope to demonstrate just how language is and has been used to program your very thoughts and behaviour. I also examine the current cultural climate in the West and what I believe the Great Reset is really about.
> 
> ...


A big Spell book.


----------



## Phoenician Hunter (Dec 8, 2021)

CurvedBullet said:


> A big Spell book.


A breaking the Spell book!


----------



## Justtheg (Dec 13, 2021)

ThomasGledstanes said:


> Have you come across the Romansh language of Switzerland (their 4th official language)? It's one that I'm curious about with the ideas of stolen history.


No I do not know anything about it. 

The only reason I even know about Norway speaking Latin is because I did some digging in on Norway in reference to their quietly huge shipping industry, and also their influence in America. They own a lot of ships all over the world comparatively for such a small country. 

D


----------



## BernaysSauce (Jun 17, 2022)

Crazy word games on my part, perhaps. Maybe it's worth exploring. English VowEL's, I'm sure somebody here will know much more than I.





BernaysSauce said:


> Crazy word games on my part, perhaps. Maybe it's worth exploring. English VowEL's, I'm sure somebody here will know much more than I.


E/A/I/O/U(v). Sometimes W(u/v) sometimes Y(j)


BernaysSauce said:


> Crazy word games on my part, perhaps. Maybe it's worth exploring. English VowEL's, I'm sure somebody here will know much more than I.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


G is the 7th letter. If you travel 360 degrees through the English alphabet and return to G, it is the 33rd letter.


BernaysSauce said:


> Crazy word games on my part, perhaps. Maybe it's worth exploring. English VowEL's, I'm sure somebody here will know much more than I.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Last one for a while, I promise.

If 1 degree is 33, 3×33 degrees brings to the hermetic (9)9


BernaysSauce said:


> Crazy word games on my part, perhaps. Maybe it's worth exploring. English VowEL's, I'm sure somebody here will know much more than I.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or GGG = 777


BernaysSauce said:


> Crazy word games on my part, perhaps. Maybe it's worth exploring. English VowEL's, I'm sure somebody here will know much more than I.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


33+33+33/(3+3)(3+3)(3+3) = 99/666

369

I'm taking a break.


----------



## iseidon (Jun 18, 2022)

BernaysSauce said:


> Crazy word games on my part, perhaps. Maybe it's worth exploring. English VowEL's, I'm sure somebody here will know much more than I.
> View attachment 23327
> 
> E/A/I/O/U(v). Sometimes W(u/v) sometimes Y(j)
> ...


Maybe this will be helpful to you.

My approximate synthesized version.


*ᴀ*​в​v​г​ᴅ​*е*​ꜰ​х​c​z​*ı*​к​ʌ​ʍ​ɴ​*о*​п​ʀ​s​т​*u*​ш​ж​ч​ψ​*ʏ*​*ө*​*ə*​*ю*​*я*​​ь​ȷ​w​


Russian.


*а*​б​в​г​д​*е*​ф​х​ц​з​*и*​к​л​м​н​*о*​п​р​с​т​*у*​ш​ж​ч​щ​*ы*​*ё*​*э*​*ю*​*я*​​ь​й​ъ​


Latin.


*a*​b​v​g​d​*e*​f (ph)​q (kh)​c (ts)​z​*i*​k​l​m​n​*o*​p​r​s​t​*u*​sh​gh (zh)​th (ch)​ch (shch)​*xi*​*xo*​*xe*​*xu*​*xa*​​j​y​w​


I am currently working on structuring the Russian alphabet (and its clear and logical transliteration).

The Latin auxiliary letter "x" marks the umlaut of the main vowel (a,e,i,o,u). The "cross" inverts the original vowel.

The Latin auxiliary letter "h" gives a hiss to the main sound.

The letter "j" denotes the softening of a vowel.

The letter "y" denotes an aspirated sound (the letter "j" is most commonly used in phonetics).

The letter "w" denotes either a firm boundary between morphemes or the diversity of a word (for Old Slavic words).

The system is as follows.

The first vertical column (5 rows). Standard vowels (a,e,i,o,u).

The first horizontal row (without the first vowel). Russian-Greek-Hebrew historical row. Consonants (b,v,g,d).

Second horizontal row (without the first vowel). The voiced and deaf resonant row. Consonants (f,q,c,z).

Third horizontal row (without first vowel). Classical historical row. Consonants (k,l,m,n).

Fourth horizontal row (without first vowel). Classical historical row. Consonants (p,r,s,t).

Fifth horizontal row (without first vowel). Sizzling row. Consonants (sh,gh,th,ch).

Sixth horizontal row. Umlauts of major vowels (xi,xo,xe,xu,xa).

Seventh row. Non-singular sound and auxiliary letters (j, only after consonants; y, before and after a vowel; w, only after a consonant).

Main gist. One sound, one letter. Only natural natural single sounds (which sound smooth) + auxiliary letters. There may be other single sounds (personally, I view the other sounds from the international phonetic alphabet as an attempt to hide this or a similar natural alphabet; stolen, in my opinion; but I am willing to listen to and accept reasoned other opinions).

In essence, it is a Russian phonetic alphabet, only clearly structured.

In my opinion, the theft of the old unified language and the meaning of words was (and still is) due to the fact that we were taught to misread the letters (to a greater or lesser extent, this is present in all major languages). As a result, we get used to seeing one thing and saying another. This is how we are taught to be double-minded. First the letters. Then words. Then sentences and theses. And then whole texts, where there may be nothing but lies. And it all starts with a little lie in a school desk.


----------



## Wheelsinthesky (Jun 18, 2022)

I've read a few things lately that suggest Latin could have been formulate a lot later in the timeline. Anyone have any further information on this?


----------



## Pixels (Sep 23, 2022)

Phoenician Hunter said:


> *The Secret World of Words: How the English language is used to control and manipulate you. *
> 
> This eBook is an accumulation of around 30 years of my personal research. I have come to the realisation that most of our thoughts, ideas and beliefs are not our own. Throughout this book I hope to demonstrate just how language is and has been used to program your very thoughts and behaviour. I also examine the current cultural climate in the West and what I believe the Great Reset is really about.
> 
> ...


Thank you! I just started reading it on Scribd and wanted to know where I might get it in pdf or other format.


Phoenician Hunter said:


> *The Secret World of Words: How the English language is used to control and manipulate you. *
> 
> This eBook is an accumulation of around 30 years of my personal research. I have come to the realisation that most of our thoughts, ideas and beliefs are not our own. Throughout this book I hope to demonstrate just how language is and has been used to program your very thoughts and behaviour. I also examine the current cultural climate in the West and what I believe the Great Reset is really about.
> 
> ...


Thank you! I just started reading it on Scribd and wanted to know where I might get it in pdf or other format.


----------

